# Surfs settling down a bit



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

3 small blues & a pretty big Ray yesterday afternoon ( 4:00 ) surfs starting to look a lot better after the storm . Starting to see bait fish again in the water.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> 3 small blues & a pretty big Ray yesterday afternoon ( 4:00 ) surfs starting to look a lot better after the storm . Starting to see bait fish again in the water.


I monitor this site quite a bit and the only time I get to fish is one week of vacation each year. The last three years, fishing in September and October, my catch has sucked to say the least. I have noticed that others who live in the area who used to post regularly about their surf fishing have stopped. Since you fish every day and have not posted anything after this one eight days ago, have you drawn the same conclusion?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Water temp is still in the 70s weather has been wierd..i expect by next week the bites gonna be on again


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Mother nature is what drives good fishing not always in step with "normal" fishing times


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

surfmom said:


> Mother nature is what drives good fishing not always in step with "normal" fishing times


Thanks for your response, surfmom! Always look forward to your posts. How would you compare the surf fishing this year compared to last?


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, since the OP is not talking about surf fishing and catches, I can only assume one of two things. 1.) Not having much luck surf fishing or 2.) You guys have run him off. I tend to lean toward the former.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Caught a keeper whiting today and bunch of small drum..one was 12 " tho..geting there


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Take a lot more than a certain asshole to run me off! For anyone who is interested I bought a new house in Myrtle & have been busy working on getting the pool together. Going to change it to saltwater. I did get out yesterday morning & hit low tide. Got a nice whiting a 21" thought & a 23" redfish. Leaving now to head down to catch low tide.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I believe that the dredging really affects the beach in cycles. Someone tell me if I'm wrong but that was just done a few years ago again and they do it like every 10. I feel like it gets better every year till they do it again.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I was out near the family kingdom 2 days ago current was real strong not much going on I filled my bucket with finger mullet in one cast of the net though now I just need a big chest freezer lol


----------

